# McComb Action



## Pond Hopper (Jul 19, 2006)

Just checking to see if anyone has "played" at McComb recently. Figure it might be one of the clearer places to try with all this rain that we've had. Thanks ahead of time for any good word. Note: As for trying to the west, tried Paulding Reservoir Sat. AM. Quiet day but only one 15" saugeye. If, however, you want cats, that's a place to go! Big, medium & small - All sizes. Didn't matter if you used crawlers or leeches.


----------



## beach5 (May 27, 2008)

My brother went out there with four other guys on sunday afternoon and caught over 200 gills in four hours, "lots of big ones" around 8". I don't know any other details and he probably inflated the the numbers, but he did bring home a mess to clean.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

beach5 said:


> My brother went out there with four other guys on sunday afternoon and caught over 200 gills in four hours, "lots of big ones" around 8". I don't know any other details and he probably inflated the the numbers, but he did bring home a mess to clean.


Numbers aren't inflated. It's the real deal out there right now for Big Gills


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

can anyone provide driving directions from the toledo area?


----------



## cherrell136 (May 5, 2005)

Head South on 75 to the Van Buren exit (St. Rte. 613) turn right on 613 and follow it all the way to McComb. Turn left at the first stop sign in McComb (intersection of 613 and 186) Over the tracks, past the park you will turn in to the left and then right at the first ball diamond. You will see the big res. from there. Parking is on top.

Happy fishing


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dad and I fished from 9-1pm. Kept about 80 Gills that were atleast 7". A few over 10". Released probably another 150-200 that were 5"-6". We ran out of bait at 12 noon. Ended uip using eyeballs and bluegill meat for bait the rest of the time, then it got too windy.


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

My wifes grandfather fished there a lot b4 he became ill, my friend and I are going to have to give it a shot.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The blue-gil bite is on there, but alot of little ones to go threw. Most bigger fish come from 25ft out from the bank, but then the cats are cruising that depth and they sure give the ultra-lite a work out! I was useing worms and slip bobber-6ft deep.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

McComb still hot,, 11-8-9 inch bluegill, 1- 13.5 inch crappie, and a couple channel cats.


----------



## SouthernCrossBoys (Apr 14, 2004)

ress said:


> McComb still hot,, 11-8-9 inch bluegill, 1- 13.5 inch crappie, and a couple channel cats.


Went yesterday. Only found little gills, one cat. What bank you fishing? I was on west bank.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dad kept roughly 80 big Gills on Mon and Tues. Lots of catfish also. Just using Ice Jigs tipped with small piece of crawler. Find the fish on depth finder and usually they are suspended at about 8 feet.


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

i WOULD TELL EVERYONE HOW MANY GILLS i GOT TODAY BUT SOME PEOPLE ON HERE MIGHT GET MAD ME AND MY BOY EVEN GOT OUR LIMIT ON CAT FISH UP THERE TODAY TOO:G


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I fish from the west side also. Cast out 50ft. and bring back in til you find were the bigger fish are. I set the slip-bobber around 7 -8 ft. have been useing 3rd. of a worm. I got a 13.5in. crappie, that was a treat to see!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dammit Tim! Now there will be less for me to take home when I go this weekend When Dad went 2 days ago with the kids, they were slamming the cats as fast as he was the Gills. I'll be out there Sat and Sun morning.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I've got a couple questions. My dad and I have never fished down there before, we fish a lot of reservoirs west of toledo. We are thinking of heading down there for some bluegills.

Is it boat accessible? Where are some good places to fish?

Thanks,

*BB* (and dad)


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I got into some nice gills last night. Kept approx. 20 7" to "8 ers. Caught a few on waxies but caught most on a small pink jig with a grub body. The smaller gills (tons of them!) were stealing my waxies too fast. Lost a nice 12"+ crappie. Going to try it either tonight (Fri) or Saturday. Anyone getting any saugeye?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes it can be fished with a boat, but a small one. There is only a ramp, no dock. The place is only maybe a 100 acers. It is a easy place to fish, parking on top. Tons of little bluegil so you have to figur out how to avoid those and dail in on the bigger fish.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

3 of us fished today from 8am till 1pm. After cleaning, we had 9.5lbs of fillets. My buddy caught a 5lb Albino channel cat on a little bluegill. Just using a small hook about 18" below a 1/4oz splitshot with a small piece of crawler. Fishing anywhere from a few inches off the bottom to the surface. we literally were catching giant bluegill just inches under the surface sometimes. The only ones we keep under 7" are the ones we hook too deep. Pretty sure I'll be out there tomorrow. And before anybody freaks out about how many we are taking, trust me, there are thousands of decent sized Gills we are releasing that most people would happily keep.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

My wife, my dad and me were there right before the heavy rain started (2:30) We only had time to get 4 nice gills before the storm hit but I did get a Fish Ohio gill, "11. I'm with you Red, I see a lot of guys keeping a lot of the gills under 7". There is a noticeable difference in the size of fillet between a 6" and a 7" gill. Another year and those 6"ers will be keepers. We are going to hit it again in the morning. Hopefully the storm won't shut them off. Red, have you got any saugeye this year at McComb?


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Is a 16' Tracker Deep-V boat too big? I'm also assuming the reservoir is electric motors only, correct?

Thanks again,
*BB*


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

BigBassin144 said:


> Is a 16' Tracker Deep-V boat too big? I'm also assuming the reservoir is electric motors only,
> *BB*


Yes, electric only. The ramp is decent but you may have to run everyone off it before you launch. They have been fishing right from the ramp. The area is usually too congested with parked cars. Better leave the Tracker at home and fish from the bank.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Dad and I fished 8-12 today and kept about 80 or so. Same area and techniques. Dad got one that went 11" and one that went 9.5".


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just got back from mcComb, kinda slow, had to duck in and out of the truck to keep from getting soaked. Only caught two 7 inchers. Boy waxes are not the bait to use, must have used a dozen to catch two fish. Have not caught any saugeye, any one else?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ress said:


> Just got back from mcComb, kinda slow, had to duck in and out of the truck to keep from getting soaked. Only caught two 7 inchers. Boy waxes are not the bait to use, must have used a dozen to catch two fish. Have not caught any saugeye, any one else?


Yea, we gave up on the wax worms after the first day. We are just using very small hooks with a small piece of crawler. No saugeyes for us. A few nice perch and 1 albino 5lb catfish.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you getting the perch while gill fishing? What type of vehicle do you drive, I'll say hi when I see you. Mine is a blue and silver 4x4 Dodge with a OGF decal on the back window.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I've only been fishing the weekends with Dad. I drive a silver Pontiac Sunfire while the truck sits at home ($$$). Dad pulls his 16' aluminum boat with a little gold Kia. The boat is trimmed in Blue.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys, thanks for the advice, we went last sunday and borught the tracker. The ramp was a bit shallow but we mangaed to launcher her ok. It was the dead battery and the loading that was the hard part. My dad ran to Findley to get a new battery. Didn't keep anything smaller than 7" We kept 8 total: one 11" perch, a 10" bluegill, and a 9" bluegill. Then some smaller 7's and 8's. 

*BB*


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

we might be going out again sunday, any body still doing any good?

*BB*


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Haven't been back this week, but getting ready to go now!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Have averaged 60 keepers the past 4 days.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

McComb saturday am,, 8 nice 8 inch bluegill and of course ALOT of throw-backs. Three catfish, 8lb, 4lb, and a 1.5 lb. Switched to a very small hook and the catch rate went right up!


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Ress, we were the ones already there saturday at 6:30am. We kept 68 keeper Gills and 4 cats in the morning. Went back in the late afternoon and got 35 keeper gills.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you ever got into any perch while fishing for cats?


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

ress said:


> Have you ever got into any perch while fishing for cats?


The only time we did good on perch was in early October fishing from the North shore with minnows on bottom. For some reason we have never found them schooled up to well in there otherwise.


----------



## KingFish4815 (Mar 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how the fishing or the water conditions are at McComb Res. My son and I were looking for a place to fish on Sat. or Sun. Thanks


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

The conditions are great. The Bluegill action is pretty much done with. 3 of us fished hard from the boat from 8am-1pm and only brought home 21 keepers.


----------



## Pond Hopper (Jul 19, 2006)

Only picked up 6 keeper gills today but caught a nice, fat 20+ inch saugeye trolling a purple weapon with a crawler early. Hit a 15" eater just out from the ramp but picked up the larger one off the SW shoreline. Gills were full & tight with eggs yet. Two other boats & folks on shore were catching gills but tossing a lot back. That's my short & sweet report. Was a great day to be out!


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Well went out this afternoon from 6:30 to 9:30. Got a couple dinks and not anything else. Used red worms and fished just off the bottom, got nothing. Then switched to a bobber and moved over to the pier and fished about 4' down. Thats where the dinks got hooked.


----------



## grdhandyman (Oct 1, 2007)

Went last night. Nightcrawlers and redworms. A 7" gill and a couple 5". Lots of bait stealing dinks....


----------

